# Netzwerk Profil Manager

## LL0rd

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Netzwerkprofil Manager, mit dem ich mich mit meinem Notebook in verschiedene Netzwerke connecten kann. Es gibt derzeit 5 verschiede Netzwerke, indem mein Notebook regelmäßig eingeloggt ist.

1) Mein Netzwerk zu Hause:

eth0 Hochfahren, eine IP Adresse über den DHCP beziehen, openvpn starten, tap0 Interface hochfahren, eine feste IP Adresse und GW setzen.

2) Mein WLAN zu Hause:

ath0 Hochfahren (offener AP), eine IP Adresse über den DHCP beziehen, openvpn starten, tap0 Interface hochfahren, eine feste IP Adresse und GW setzen.

3) WLAN in der Firma:

das AP ist WPA-PSK Verschlüsselt, also wpa-supplicant starten und die IP Adresse über den DHCP beziehen.

4) Arbeitsplatz im RZ:

eth0 hochfahren und eine feste IP Adresse starten

5) WLAN im RZ:

genauso wie bei mir @home nur mit WEP verschlüsselung

Wie kann ich das denn am besten realisieren?

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich habe mir dafür ein script geschrieben, allerdings (bisher) nur für WLAN:

Es scannt welche WLANS in der Umgebung sind und bei einer bestimmten AP-MAC (zuhause) oder ESSID (Uni) wird dann die entsprechende Aktion ausgeführt.

Falls interesse besteht, kann ich das posten, habe aber mein Notebook gerade nicht dabei.

----------

## b3cks

Es gibt dafür meines wissens ein kleines Tool auf Consolenbasis. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr wie das heißt.

Wenn man Gnome nutzt, kann man Netzwerkprofile auch mit dem Netzwerk-Util verwalten.

Funktioniert bei andere Distris (wohl) super, ist im Portage aber leider masked.

----------

## LL0rd

@Anarcho

ja, gerne. Poste es 

@b3cks

Moin!  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Ich meine ich hätte dazu hier mal was gelesen. Konnte es aber nicht finden. Ich denke Du mußt Dir ein eigenes Runlevel je Konfiguration erzeugen und dann die Netz-Initscripte teilweise etwas umbauen das sie die Konfiguration jeweils aus einer eigenen "/etc/conf.d/net" nehmen bzw. die Initscripte eben nur zu einem bestimmten Runlevel hinzufügen.

Da kannst Du dann bequem am Boot-Menü auswählen oder mit rc runlevel Dein jeweiliges Runlevel während des Betriebes starten.

----------

## LL0rd

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich meine ich hätte dazu hier mal was gelesen. Konnte es aber nicht finden. Ich denke Du mußt Dir ein eigenes Runlevel je Konfiguration erzeugen und dann die Netz-Initscripte teilweise etwas umbauen das sie die Konfiguration jeweils aus einer eigenen "/etc/conf.d/net" nehmen bzw. die Initscripte eben nur zu einem bestimmten Runlevel hinzufügen.
> 
> Da kannst Du dann bequem am Boot-Menü auswählen oder mit rc runlevel Dein jeweiliges Runlevel während des Betriebes starten.

 

Naja, ob das wirklich die Lösung ist? Es wäre dann schon einfacher für jedes Netzwerk ein eigenes Script zu schreiben. Aber ich wollte das eigentlich möglichst automatisch haben.

----------

## slick

Eintragen was wann startet mußt Du es eh irgendwo, von daher halte _ich_ die Variante mit den Runlevels für am praktischsten. Allerdings hatte ich das auch noch nicht mit 5 verschiedenen Kombinationen...

----------

## nodh

```
*  app-admin/quickswitch

      Latest version available: 1.05

      Latest version installed: 1.05

      Size of downloaded files: 19 kB

      Homepage:    http://quickswitch.sf.net

      Description: Utility to switch network profiles on the fly

      License:     GPL-2
```

Ist vielleicht was für dich, hab ich aber bisher nur mit einem Device ausprobiert.

----------

## LL0rd

hmm...  ja, ich werde das nachher mal ausprobieren..... ich warte nun erstmal auf das Script von  Anarcho

----------

## Anarcho

Kriegste heut abend, aber ist halt nur für WLAN.

Autoerkennung LAN ist auch nicht so einfach.

----------

## LL0rd

Dankeschön, du bist ein Schatz  :Wink:  Evtl. kann man ein LAN anhand der zugewiesenen IP Adresse des DHCP erkenen.

----------

## Anarcho

Das ist mir auch eingefallen. Ist aber leider nicht eindeutig und somit fehleranfällig. Und im dem Falle das es keinen DHCP-server gibt auch nicht funktionabel.

----------

## Anarcho

So, hier ist es:

```
#!/bin/sh

MAC=`iwlist eth1 scan | grep Address | tr -s " "  | cut -d " "  -f6`

echo $MAC #for debug and to show how many wlans there are

if echo "$MAC" | grep "00:4F:66:D2:0B:21"; then   # change MAC-address of AP here

   /root/homewlan

elif echo "$MAC" | grep "00:72:14:61:84:65"; then # and here ...

   /root/renateswlan

fi
```

in der Datei homewlan steht dann folgendes drinne:

```
#!/bin/sh

/usr/sbin/iwconfig eth1 essid myessid

/usr/sbin/iwconfig eth1 key open s:mykey

/sbin/dhcpcd eth1

cd /etc/openvpn/wireless/

/usr/sbin/openvpn --daemon --config local.conf

/sbin/dhcpcd tap0

/etc/init.d/ntpd start
```

----------

## LL0rd

ach, so einfach........ hmm..... Ich bin grade am überlegen, ob ich da nicht mal n daemon für coden sollte..... Also dass man nicht das Script starten muss, sondern dass der Rechner selbst merkt und umschaltet

----------

## The_Fallen

mod-edit: folgenden Thread (5 Posts) hier angehangen --slick

Hi,

ich hab mit meinem Laptop das gleiche "Problem" wie wahrscheinlich viele andere: Ich bin ständig in anderen Netzen unterwegs. Mal issses das Home-, dann das Uni-, dann mal gar kein LAN. An einigen Orten hab ich WLAN, an anderen wiederum nicht...

Nun hätt ich gerne das gleiche Verhalten wie unter Windows: das Betriebssystem merkt, wenn ein neues Netz da ist und aktiviert automatisch die entsprechenden Treiber. 

Unter Linux hab ich mir jetzt gedacht, ich schreib mir fürs (W)LAN nen kleines Skript, daß die Ausgabe von iwconfig/ifconfig auswert und danach dann das entsprechende Interface startet oder stoppt. Damit das gut läuft, müßte ich es allerdings in sehr kurzen Zeitabständen starten, was auch eher unpraktisch ist...

Da ich aber wie gesagt sicher nicht der einzige mit solchen Problemen bin: Es gibt doch sicher fertige Lösungen für sowas, oder? Wenn ja, welche?

thx,

fallen

----------

## dakjo

 *Quote:*   

> *  app-admin/quickswitch
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.05
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

----------

## The_Fallen

Ja, quickswitch hatte ich auch schon einmal installiert, war auch recht zufrieden damit (damals mußte ich noch für alle Netzwerke die IPs getrennt einstellen, da ist quickswitch Gold wert, jetzt alles DHCP, also kein Problem mehr). Allerdings hilft es mir bei meinem Problem ja afaik auch nicht weiter, weil ich ja immer noch von Hand das Profil wechseln muß...

----------

## Arudil

in der LinuxUser 07.2005 steht nen Artikel drüber drin. ich schmeiss jetzt einfachmal die zwei im Artikel erwähnten Programme in den Thread und hoffe es bringt dr was:

ifplugd http://www.stud.uni-hamburg.de/users/lennart/projects/ifplugd/

guessnet http://guessnet.alioth.debian.org/

----------

## The_Fallen

Hmm, ifplugd ist eigentlich genau das, was ich suche. Funktioniert leider nur nicht so, wie es soll:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28362

Naja, morgen mal in Ruhe schauen, ob sich da noch was machen läßt, jetzt muß ich erstmal weg...

----------

## slick

Thread (vorherige 5 Posts) hier angehangen

----------

